# If it happens it means that it's possible



## la italianilla

Hi everyone!
I need the translation of the sentence

"If it happens it means that it's possible". 

It's something that a friend of mine always says and I'd like to write it in a greeting card for him.
I try to do it in Spanish as "Si pasa significa que es posible". Of course I still have got my native language's version "Se succede vuol dire che è possibile" 
Could anyone help me to get some new translations into other languages?

Thanks in advance


----------



## elroy

Arabic: إذا حدث فهذا يعني أنه ممكن


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: 

_Se acontece, quer dizer que é possível._
or, a perhaps more idiomatic version:
_Se acontece, é porque é possível._


----------



## elroy

A more idiomatic version in Arabic would be إذا حدث فهو ممكن ("if it happens, then it's possible").


----------



## Benzene

Italian: "*Se ciò accade vuole dire che è possibile.*"

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Ebraico:
אם זה קורה, זה אפשרי


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

_Si ocurre es porque es posible_ = If it happens it's because it's possible.
_Si ocurre significa que es posible_ = If it happens it means that it's possible.

Other synonyms for _ocurr_e (it happens) are _sucede_ and _pasa_.


----------



## Forero

French: _S'il advient, c'est possible.
_ 
German: _Geschieht es, so ist es möglich._


----------



## la italianilla

Thanks to all of you!
If someone else would like to add some new ones, I'll be very happy to write them as well.

Thank you 

@ Benzene: I'm Italian too!


----------



## Forero

I am hoping some native French and German speakers will critique my French and German versions, and improve them as needed.

For the English version, I would prefer "If it happens, that means it's possible."


----------



## Benzene

la italianilla said:


> Thanks to all of you!
> If someone else would like to add some new ones, I'll be very happy to write them as well.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> @ Benzene: I'm Italian too!



Ciao la italianilla!

Non ho letto il tuo profilo e ho tradotto istintivamente.

Un caro saluto da un tuo connazionale.

Benzene:


----------



## la italianilla

Forero said:


> _...CUT..._
> 
> For the English version, I would prefer "If it happens, that means it's possible."



Thank you very much for your correction 



Benzene said:


> Ciao la italianilla!
> 
> Non ho letto il tuo profilo e ho tradotto istintivamente.
> 
> Un caro saluto da un tuo connazionale.
> 
> Benzene:



No problem, ci mancherebbe! Un saluto dalla Toscana


----------



## Outsider

...And the Catalan version.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _Se io okazas, tio signifas, ke estas ebla._


----------



## Nanon

French: "Si cela arrive, cela veut dire que c'est possible". (Sorry, Forero, thanks for the attempt but "advenir" sounds a little, ahem, bookish...)
And a spoken variant: "Si ça arrive, c'est que c'est possible".


----------



## yannalan

breton : Ma c'hoarvez, e vo posupl neuze


----------



## la italianilla

Thanks to all of you!
Now I'm looking for the Latin and Greek version too!


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

Ja tā notiek, tad/tātad tas ir iespējams...


----------



## bb3ca201

"If it happens it means that it's possible":

Unfortunately, it's terribly long in Gaelic -- but here goes:

"Ma tha e a’ tachairt / If it happens 
tha e a’ ciallachadh / it means 
gum bheil e comasach. / that it's possible
 
which gives you the sentence:
 
Ma tha e a' tachairt, tha e a' ciallachadh gum bheil e comasach.


----------



## la italianilla

Thanks to all of you!
The Latin and the Greek versions (both Ancient and modern translations).

Many thanks for your help


----------



## krolaina

Kangy said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> _Si ocurre es porque es posible_ = If it happens it's because it's possible.
> _Si ocurre significa que es posible_ = If it happens it means that it's possible.
> 
> Other synonyms for _ocurr_e (it happens) are _sucede_ and _pasa_.


 
I've also heard it with the verb "existir". Si existe es posible. There are many ways of saying!

(Ciao la italianilla!)


----------



## la italianilla

Thanks to all of you!
And thank you to you too, krolaina.
There are different ways to say it in Italian too:
"Se succede/ accade/ capita, vuol dire/significa che è possibile"
"Se succede allora è possibile" 

etc...

A "more English" version that some natives suggested me a few days ago:
"If it happens that means it's possible".

Thank you again. Bye!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Dacă se întâmplă, înseamnă că este posibil.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Bulgarian:

*Акó товá се слýчва, знáчи е възмóжно*.
(Ako tova se sluchva, znachi e vazmozhno.)


----------



## la italianilla

Thanks to you too Christo Tamarin and OldAvatar 
Any other "Slavic" translation is welcome...of course!


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
*Если это происходит, значит (это) возможно.*
(Y*e*sli *e*to proiskh*o*dit, zn*a*chit (*e*to) vozm*o*zhno.)

(How do you insert those stress signs here? )


----------



## OldAvatar

la italianilla said:


> Thanks to you too Christo Tamarin and OldAvatar
> Any other "Slavic" translation is welcome...of course!



You're welcome!
However, my translation was not a Slavic one. Latin is the origin of *all* the words involved into the above Romanian translation.


----------



## slavic_one

Croatian: Ako se dogodilo, znači da je moguće.


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish one:
Eğer o, olursa, o, onun, mümkün olduğunu ifade eder.


----------



## la italianilla

Thanks to you too!!!
Any other translation is welcome...of course!

@ OldAvatar : you're right, I was thinking it could be interesting to get other Slavic languages answers because I asked Jana to put a direct link to the Slavic subforum.

Many thanks


----------



## Zsanna

Any interest for some Hungarian?  
(Mind you, the sentence sounds so weird, it is surely not for 'Hungarian use'.) Nevertheless, here you are:

Ha megtörténik, az azt jelenti, hogy lehetséges.


----------



## simdal

In Norwegian I guess it would be:

_Hvis det skjer, betyr det at det er mulig_.


----------



## oskhen

A Norwegian sentence that sounds better to me, is "Hvis det skjer, er det mulig" ("If it happens, it's possible")


----------



## madshov

In Danish: "Hvis det sker, betyder der, at det er muligt".


----------



## simdal

oskhen said:


> A Norwegian sentence that sounds better to me, is "Hvis det skjer, er det mulig" ("If it happens, it's possible")



Sounds better to me too, but I didn't want to remove parts of the sentence so I decided to write it like i did


----------



## la italianilla

I made the greeting card...it's wonderful 
Many thanks to all of you for your help!
iMuchas gracias a todos por su validosa ayuda!
Merci beaucoup.

Bye...ciao ciao!


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Pokud se to stane, znamená to, že je to možné.


----------

